# CUPS & HP 1018 Not Printing [Solved]

## Ater

I Just Finished Installing Cups according to the gentoo printing guide a couple days ago and have searched the forums prior to posting

but I still can't get it working the printer is an HP LaserJet 1018 Connected by USB

Cups sees the printer just fine from what i can tell but when i attempt to printa test page cups believes that it printed without any problem even though nothing has printed

/etc/cups/cupsd.conf

```

#

# "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 5454 2006-04-23 21:46:38Z mike $"

#

#   Sample configuration file for the Common UNIX Printing System (CUPS)

#   scheduler.  See "man cupsd.conf" for a complete description of this

#   file.

#

# Log general information in error_log - change "info" to "debug" for

# troubleshooting...

LogLevel info

# Administrator user group...

SystemGroup lpadmin

# Only listen for connections from the local machine.

Listen localhost:631

Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock

# Show shared printers on the local network.

Browsing On

BrowseOrder allow,deny

BrowseAllow @LOCAL

# Default authentication type, when authentication is required...

DefaultAuthType Basic

# Restrict access to the server...

<Location />

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

</Location>

# Restrict access to the admin pages...

<Location /admin>

  Encryption Required

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

  Allow 192.168.2.4

</Location>

# Restrict access to configuration files...

<Location /admin/conf>

  AuthType Basic

  Require user @SYSTEM

  Order allow,deny

  Allow localhost

  Allow 192.168.2.2

</Location>

# Set the default printer/job policies...

<Policy default>

  # Job-related operations must be done by the owner or an adminstrator...

  <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Hold-Job Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription Renew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Current-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # All administration operations require an adminstrator to authenticate...

  <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-Attributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-New-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printer CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Reject-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

    AuthType Basic

    Require user @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  # Only the owner or an administrator can cancel or authenticate a job...

  <Limit Cancel-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

    Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

  <Limit All>

    Order deny,allow

  </Limit>

</Policy>

#

# End of "$Id: cupsd.conf.in 5454 2006-04-23 21:46:38Z mike $".

#

```

/etc/cups/printers.conf

```

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.2.6

# Written by cupsd on 2007-04-04 16:27

<Printer HP_LaserJet_1018>

Info HP LaserJet 1018

Location Default

DeviceURI hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_1018?serial=KP0YN93

State Idle

StateTime 1175729274

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

/var/log/cups/error_log

```

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Full reload is required.

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types, 38 filters...

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Full reload complete.

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 2...

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Listening to ::1:631 on fd 3...

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:05 -0700] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 4...

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:33 -0700] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=19645)

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:37 -0700] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=19648)

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:37 -0700] Adding start banner page "none" to job 1.

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:37 -0700] Adding end banner page "none" to job 1.

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:37 -0700] Job 1 queued on "HP_LaserJet_1018" by "root".

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:37 -0700] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 19649) for job 1.

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:37 -0700] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 19650) for job 1.

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:37 -0700] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/hp (PID 19651) for job 1.

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:39 -0700] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=19689)

I [04/Apr/2007:16:49:42 -0700] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=19690)

I [04/Apr/2007:16:51:24 -0700] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/jobs.cgi" (pid=19734)

```

*  net-print/foomatic-db

      Latest version installed: 20060720

*  net-print/foomatic-db-engine

      Latest version installed: 3.0.20060720

*  net-print/foomatic-db-ppds

      Latest version installed: 20060720

*  net-print/foomatic-filters

      Latest version installed: 3.0.20060720

*  net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds

      Latest version available: 20060720

*  net-print/cups

      Latest version installed: 1.2.6

*  net-print/hplip

      Latest version installed: 1.6.10Last edited by Ater on Thu Apr 05, 2007 11:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## keyson

Hi

Have you

```
emerge net-print/foo2zjs
```

And done a

```
cat /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1018.dl >  /dev/usb/lp0
```

To get the firmware into the printer?

You may use the udev to do this on plugging it in.

Reference:

http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1018

----------

## Ater

yes sorry forgot to list that package

*  net-print/foo2zjs [ Masked ]

      Latest version installed: 20070204

and neither /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1018.dl or /dev/usb/lp0 exist

/lib/firmware/sihp1018.dl does though

and as for /dev/usb/ the only mention of usb in /dev/ are files whose names read like usbdev1.1_ep00

but i did just get some new interesting messages from dmesg

```

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 3 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x4117

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 128 rq 6 len 255 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 128 rq 6 len 255 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 128 rq 6 len 255 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 128 rq 6 len 255 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

usb 1-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd hpiod rqt 161 rq 1 len 1 ret -110

```

----------

## keyson

OK.

 *Quote:*   

> /lib/firmware/sihp1018.dl

 

Yep that is the place Gentoo put the firmware.

Strange that you don't get the /dev/usb/lp0 when you plug in the printer.

I use only usb printers that don't need firmware but i helped one friend with

this type of printer. (But not on Gentoo) 

Unplug and replug the printer and check the logs if you get the same error.

EDIT: I think you get the problem as you have started the hpiod and hplip.

The driver use foomatic and ghostscript. So you should not need the hplip.

----------

## Ater

Thanks for the help it all works now

----------

